

“We would like to offer you 7 days to export data and cancel your Hiveage.” [pdf] - ValentineC
http://s.natalian.org/2015-06-17/7days.pdf

======
mdekkers
I think hiveage acted professionally and remained polite to what, by all
accounts, appears to be a bit of a dick with a chip on his shoulder: "Build
your product the way I like or I am going to make your life as difficult as
possible and give you bad PR"

We get the odd client like that. They get a lot less than 7 days...

------
chanux
While it's OK for Hiveage to say no to a feature (that's what I could gather
from what's there) the right thing would be to give enough time to export.

Also their road map looks more like "previously on hiveage"

